# anyone else?



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else feels like this with gerd. First of all I have a feeling that is so painful right in the middle of my chest right behind my breast bone. sometimes the pain shoots up through my neck and throat. sometimes I feel the need to keep swallowing and sometimes it feels as if I have food or something that is just sitting right underneath my breasts at the main top of my stomach. This is so awful. I have been taking protonix 40mg for a little over a week now and thought is was helping but seems like the last couple of days I have been hurting again. And also it seems as if the symptoms start getting worse of the evenings and nights. Anyone else with these symptoms??????


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Sherri,
I know exactly how you feel with the pain in the middle of your chest. I get it all the time. You have to find out what foods are causing pain and stay away from them. I hope this helps.


----------



## Plin (Mar 13, 2014)

yes and I have been diagnosed with a hiatal hernia. If you smoke you have to stop and take prolosec before you eat and stay away from gas foods. Should go to doctor to see if you have one. Let me know what they say because i have other suggestions.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes I also have a hiatal hernia, and have been to several doctors. The last few days I have been trying to watch what I eat and have been taking protonix for a few weeks and this seems to be helping.


----------

